# Connessione internet con internet key

## lsegalla

Salve, devo realizzare una connessione internet tramite una Vodafone key (o una H3G, devono ancora dirmi) e non so da dove cominciare, mi potete indirizzare anche solo a qualche guida?

----------

## armaoin

Le internet key vengono viste come dei banalissimi modem usb (deve avere quindi il supporto attivato nel kernel), ti consiglio quindi di cercarti il GPRS HOWTO per capire come configurare questo tipo di connessione.

Nota:

Con la mia internet key (Nokia cs10) quando viene inserita viene vista come come un disco (infatti all'interno ci sono i driver).

Dando un occhiata ai driver (che non funzionano su una distro gentoo aggiornata) si capisce che questi ultimi sono semplicemente una regola udev (e quindi non sono driver) che non fa altro che espellere il disco in questione.

In pratica sconsiglio si installare i driver forniti dalla chiavetta.

In definitiva quando inserisco la chiavetta mi basta dare:

```
eject /dev/sr0
```

A questo punto il dispositivo viene visto come modem e mi connetto normalmente (con wvdial o un suo frontend: personalmente uso gnome-ppp).

Spero di essere stato utile.

----------

## lucapost

ci sono diversi thread che trattano l'argomento, ad esempio https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-640541-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html, molte chiavette recenti per passare dalla modalità memoria di massa e quella di modem utilizzano usb_modeswitch (in portage).

----------

## lsegalla

[Anticipo che non avendo internet sul notebook che cerco di configurare non posso postare log, o perlomeno mi è piuttosto scomodo ritrascrivere tutto]

Ho guardato un po' di links grazie agli spunti che mi sono stati offerti in questo thread.

Al momento mi trovo a configurare una key H3G e dopo averla inserita un dmesg mi dice che la vede regolarmente.

Anche con un lsusb riesco a vedere di che si tratta (Huawei etc...)

Ho capito anche che in pratica (se non erro) dovrei configurare la cosa con wvdialconf (oppure editarmi a manina un /etc/wvdial.conf che al momento non essite e comunque non saprei dove prendere tutti quei parametri per configurarlo). Quindi dovrei lanciare wvdial che è il dialer (giusto?) e poi kppp (se faccio confusione correggetemi).

Comunque sono fermo proprio all'inizio poichè wvdialconf non mi rileva niente (mi dice "no modem detected"); memore del post di armaoin ho provato a fare un eject di sr0 (ma mi apre il tray del cd); ho anche un sr1 e quindi ho provato pure quello ma non succede niente (di fatto come vedete sto brancolando nel buio; è evidente che mi mancano un po' di nozioni e anche stavolta imparero' qualcosa di nuovo)

Al momento sono bloccato qui.

La chiave comunque è una HUAWEI E1750

Potete indirizzarmi sulle prossime cose da fare/provare?

----------

